# LF: some crush coral



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

to put into my canister to help raise PH in my 120.
if someone is able to drop it off also that would be awesome.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow what the hell i posted in the wrong section.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I can give you some but you have to pick it up in richmond!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

klmn617 said:


> Last weekend, astronomers around the world celebrate the Hubble Space Telescope was launched 20 years. Hubble telescope to human understanding of the universe, revolutionary changes have taken place.nike air max tn Nike shoesNike shox r4Nike shox nzNike shox oz


What the heck does this have to do with ANY of what he's looking for?

Btw, I bought some from IPU in Richmond, for like $3-$5! Just buy their bulk!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just pulverize egg shells... Almost everyone has eggs, just wash them after use and store them until you get enough.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Just pulverize egg shells... Almost everyone has eggs, just wash them after use and store them until you get enough.


he needs like 5lbs.... that's a lot of eggs!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i could challenge myself to have enough by the end of the month. lol so do egg shells really work?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> i think i could challenge myself to have enough by the end of the month. lol so do egg shells really work?


that is a good question.
what are trying to raise the ph for?
is it in a planted tank with co2?
or for Africans?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> i think i could challenge myself to have enough by the end of the month. lol so do egg shells really work?


yah.. but for what u want i wouldn't do it... way to much work...

it takes 5lbs of crushed coral to raise my pH to 7.4 in my 120. u want ur pH in ur 120 at 8 if my memory serves me correct?

it would take 100's of egg shells to equal what u require. plus u got clean every single one thoroughly.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha... don't drive the guy away from his ambition!!
Let him make a video of eating a few hundred eggs a month =) you might even make money off your videos on youtube too!!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

africans!!.. so far they been ok in tap ph. but everyone agree's its better for them to have higher ph. so its kind of a must. even though they probably lived their life so far in tap water ph.
vids of me eating eh.. that sounds like fun lol


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

can get it at Island Pets pretty cheap in Coquitlam


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

my boy here can eat 51 eggs...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen  haha


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> to put into my canister to help raise PH in my 120.
> if someone is able to drop it off also that would be awesome.


Got a few buckets of it here.


----------

